#   >  >     12v

## mixalisg

,    12 v                    .        3      3         12v dc    .        ,        .IGOR0035.jpg

----------


## GR_KYROS

:Smile: 
            ?

----------


## mixalisg

> ?



                    .

----------


## GR_KYROS

,

----------


## mixalisg

> ,



   12 v dc.

----------


## GR_KYROS

2 relay         2   (  )

          ......

----------


## mixalisg

> 



            ,                     .

----------


## GR_KYROS

,        joystick

----------


## mixalisg

> ,        joystick



                           ,        ?

----------


## micalis

> 12 v dc.



,?

----------


## GR_KYROS

DESIGN 10
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/pr...-Bridge-1.html

----------


## mixalisg

> ,?



      .

----------


## GR_KYROS



----------


## mixalisg

> 



  DESIGN 10     ?

----------


## GR_KYROS

100
      ,        relay

----------


## mixalisg

> 100
>       ,        relay



     100   ?            .

----------


## GR_KYROS

?

----------


## mixalisg

> ?



       3      3         12v dc    .jpg

----------


## GR_KYROS

:Confused1:

----------


## elektronio

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mw6H3461Y0
http://blog.hobbycomponents.com/?p=460

----------


## midakos

?

   Lenovo A536   Tapatalk

----------


## mixalisg

> ?
> 
>    Lenovo A536   Tapatalk



           .

----------


## micalis

.

----------


## mixalisg

> .



 .         ,     .

----------


## micalis



----------


## mixalisg

> 



solar-tracker-system.jpg http://www.electroschematics.com/8019/diy-solar-tracker-system/

----------


## GR_KYROS

,    ,    
st.jpg

      ,

----------


## micalis

TLE4209

----------


## mixalisg

> TLE4209



                  .

----------


## micalis

(  )

----------


## mixalisg

.

----------


## micalis



----------


## mixalisg

> 



        2  ,

----------


## betacord85

?          ...  ...

----------


## micalis

> 2  ,



       .                          Ѹ  ź ʶ ̸   Ը

----------


## mixalisg

> .                          Ѹ  ź ʶ ̸   Ը



   ,    3                  1   3         .             .         14007   14003     BD139    BD379    BD140  BD380?

----------


## micalis

> ,    3                  1   3         .             .         14007   14003     BD139    BD379    BD140  BD380?



     ?    dataseet  TLE4209

----------


## mixalisg

> ?    dataseet  TLE4209



 solar tracker1.jpg.             1-12   .    3  1  2    3        .

----------


## chip

servo.            .... 
       servo      (  ...)

----------


## mixalisg

> servo.            .... 
>        servo      (  ...)



   12v   2.5  full ,    servo?

----------


## chip

...    datasheet   ...

----------


## lepouras

1  2.      1  3              .        .             ?(     lin   log)                      . 
           .
    chip           .

----------


## chip

+/-6V  12V?

----------


## mixalisg

> +/-6V  12V?



12v

----------


## GR_KYROS

?
     post 27

----------


## mixalisg

> ?
>      post 27



        post 38    post 27            ,         2     12v dc 2,5 A ?

----------


## GR_KYROS

post 27

----------


## chip

datasheet   (   )...                  servo  (     ZN409      ...)

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/192930
     servo           M51660L       ebay ...
     BJT ( )  Mosfet.        irf7309     irf7309 ( 4)          ...
       bd675 bd676.     irf540  irf5305

                             servo         (                   )

        555         servo (         Internet   .

                             .      servo             ...

   ne544 (0,5-1,5 )              m51660L (5-6 )  ( ebay)

----------


## micalis

> 62018.             1-12   .    3  1  2    3        .



 https://www.google.gr/search?q=tle42...U70I3yWuWFM%3A

----------


## chip

TLE4209....   !!!

----------


## micalis

> TLE4209....   !!!



      TLE.     TDA2020           (      )

----------


## mixalisg

,          servo   .

----------

